# PVC Scarecrow/Mannequin



## Bamaryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas, suggestions, or instructions on how to build a scarecrow out of PVC pipe? I have several old costumes I want to use to make them out of and put them in the yard this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm sure there's a bunch of resources, but my friend sent me these two that I used:

http://spookmaster.tripod.com/pvc.html

http://freewebs.com/halloweentower/proppvcgroundbreaker.htm


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

HauntProject.com
click "Dummies"


----------



## Bamaryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

